# lixouri kefalonia - info please



## Sammyw21 (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi all

I am currently teaching in Preveza but currently looking at taking up a post in Lixouri kefalonia. are there any expats there? What is it like? How easy (that should probably difficult!) is it to get to Athens in the winter?

Any info would be greatly received

Thanks

S


----------



## Toto (Feb 25, 2008)

Sammyw21 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I am currently teaching in Preveza but currently looking at taking up a post in Lixouri kefalonia. are there any expats there? What is it like? How easy (that should probably difficult!) is it to get to Athens in the winter?
> 
> ...


Hi S,

It depends on what you are looking for. It's pretty quiet and peaceful or boring and uneventful (pick the one that applies to you!) in the winter but in the spring/summer months it's quite lively. The ferry ride to Argostoli takes 20 mins and from there the airport is another 15-20 minutes. Flight to athens is just over 30 mins.

Toto


----------

